# Deere 4310 hydrostatic problem



## 06HD BOSS

Does anyone know anything about the hydrostatic drive? Went to pull it out of the garage yesterday and it didnt go anywhere. The friggin thing wont move, neither forward or reverse. 

????


----------



## DeereFarmer

I am no help, but I have the same tractor. Have you checked the hydrostatic fluid? Do you have a manual for it? Have you done any work to it since the last time you used it?


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Havent checked the fluid. 
Just the owners manual and the JD dealer was no help and wanted $60 for the repair manual.
No work on it since last time used.


----------



## R.M Hanson

I used to have one of those tractors, and I had three transmission failures in two years. That could be the problem, but I would guess that the shift linkage or the shift forks inside the transmission (that shift between low, med and high) are bad, as these were also prone to breakage. My machine was a pre e-hydo machine, but the problems sound similar.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

checked the fluid and its fine. my girlfriends father thinks its something to do with an electrical relay or something electrical...dunno why he thinks it. anyone know which fuse(s) or relays go with the hydro drive just so we can check?

edit- the machine was running perfect and we parked it in the garage before the storm. now it wont move


----------



## Jt13speed

First question. Is the parking brake on? :crying: 
-ok seriously though Do the forward and reverse petals go down at all? 

-Is there any hydrostatic noise when you push the pedals...you know that kind of whine it makes when the pump is running? 

-Is there any kind of free wheeling lever so you can push/pull the tractor around manually that may be disengaged?

-Any fluids on the floor under or around the tractor?

-do your hydraulic attachments work? will your loader go up/down bucket roll forward/back, 3pt hitch go up down?

As far as i know e-hydro trannies dont have shift forks and all that jazz like synchro trannies do, so i doubt that is the problem.

sorry no idea about the fuses, there cant be that many just start pullin them and checking!!


----------



## 06HD BOSS

figured it out. went through the whole fuse panel one by one and found the one that was popped. replaced it...all set.

thanks for all the help guys


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Problem is back! But all fuses and relays are good. Gone through all the trouble shooting topics in the manual, changed both suction side filters and both big hydro oil ones. Oil was clean with no clogs in filters...tractor still wont move. Traced every wire related to the ehydro and all are in perfect condition. All we can think is one of the 2 solenoids that are connected to the drive pedals is shot? We just dont know anymore....

the tractor starts, all the hydros work, pto runs fine, tractor just wont move. and it is NOT in neutral and parking brake is off lol , figured someone might think that


----------



## DeereFarmer

I'd test those solenoids. What did the fuse that popped go to? Just curious. Maybe this time the fuse didn't go and screwed whatever it is up. Did you put the same size fuse back in?


----------



## 06HD BOSS

actually the relay and fuse that popped had nothing to do with the drive..they were for the turn signals, a wire shorted. the drive worked i guess just for the sh*t of it when we tested it, then we didnt try it until the other day and nothing. i dunno how to test the solenoids if those are even the problem? the dealer wont be able to take a look at it for 2 more weeks either. 

the funny thing is though, its was running fine and got backed into the garage, then the next day didnt move.


----------



## grandview

Dumb idea but can you jack it up and try it and see if the wheels move? Maybe air in the line?


----------



## 06HD BOSS

good suggestion GV, already did that and they move fine. that air in the line thing...that crossed my mind yesterday but the trans/hydro fluid is all the same (7 gallons freshly changed) done exactly by the book and it didnt say anything about having to bleed lines.


----------



## grandview

That sounds like the problem I had with my mower when I changed the filter. All of a sudden it wouldn't move,I jacked it up and ran it full ,back and forth worked find after a few minutes. May of been a small air bubble from the filter.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

actually samething happened with my fathers mower too.

but this tractor thing im pretty convinced now that its an electrical thing


----------



## grandview

I think there talking English?

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/jd-owning-operating/80566-4310-wont-go-engine-hydr.html


----------



## JD Dave

I'm only familiar with kubota Hydro but what about the seat switch? Is there a safety switch on your parking brake?


----------



## 06HD BOSS

GV- thanks man. im gonna try those things tomorrow. hope it works

JD- all the switches are in working order and all relays are clicking as they are working. i went through every single wire related to the drive system


----------



## grandview

Thanks for leaving us hanging!:realmad:


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Sorry GV. just had a chance to try it today. and son of a gun....it worked! Great find buddy! Thanks


----------



## grandview

You still didn't tell us what the problem was!:realmad:


----------



## 06HD BOSS

not sure man. i followed the instructions in that link you posted. i guess it had something to do with the computer needing to be re-calibrated. not sure how it got un-calibrated. if you could only see our faces when that thing drove out of the garage! they looked something like this-----> lol
thanks again.


----------



## A Man

I've got a 3120 and there is a wire that runs to the seat switch from just above the 3 point, the other day it stopped working, error 15 came up, tractor would run but not move, turns out it was a rusted connection. Keep and eye on it, also the manuals are available online. http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductCatalog/GC/manuals/GC_UT_results.html


----------



## DeereFarmer

Great information guys. Now I know what to watch out for.


----------

